# Trying to find the name of this machine.



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

I was driving in some busy traffic and my eyes caught what appeared to be a sidewalk plowing machine and I was only able to catch some of the name on the back of the unit. It was something like - Janitiou.Any idea what the name might be.Thanks


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What did it look like? Wheels? Tracks? Articulating? Ride on? Walk behind? What color? Plow? Snow blower? 
A little more info would help.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it manitou? They make mostly telehandlers, but that is the closest thing to that name I can think.


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

It looked like a utility vehicle with wheels and the driver was in a cab.I only saw it for a few seconds.Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well that narrows it down.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I found it...


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Wacker Neuson? There are a few around town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't notice you were from GR, where did you see it? 

That might help Herm and me narrow it down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Prinoth maybe, I think they have a wheeled unit, Which is basically a Bombardier. Not much to go on.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Could it have been an MT? Yellow articulated machine.

Or MV red machine.


----------

